#kubuntu-council 2018-05-21
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/998588749327032325
<valorie> thank you acheronuk!
<valorie> and you covered the lists as well; so thorough!
<valorie> well done sire
<valorie> -e
<acheronuk> lmao at the -e
<valorie> I do love you, but will not BOW BEFORE YOU
<valorie> lol
<valorie> getting my testing laptop updated so I can do the testing
<valorie> since you are still about, rik, is there any reason I shouldn't ignore your cautions and just apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade?
<valorie> acheronuk: ^^
<acheronuk> depends what else is in the -proposed pocket. you can try, and see what it says it will upgrade, then decide if anything looks scary
<valorie> ok
<valorie> hmmm, new linux headers
<valorie> scary, or un-scary?
<valorie> 4.15.0-21
<valorie> I think I'll chicken out and just do plasma and plasma-discover
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @acheronuk when you look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1768245/comments/33
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I'll add anything you want tomorrow
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-22
<valorie> acheronuk: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/official-policy-for-adding-daemons-to-desktop-common/6086?u=tsimonq2
<valorie> thoughts?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> fine by me
<valorie> cool, I'll comment
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *kool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<valorie> you did, that's fine
<valorie> "posts are required to be at least 20 characters"
<valorie> sheesh
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-25
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/73666-You-made-my-linux-year
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *high fives* @acheronuk
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-18
<RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2020-May/011840.html
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-19
<valorie> RikMills: thanks for the notice
<valorie> I think that the kde CI is dying as well
<valorie> perhaps to be brought back on gitlab
<valorie> we could think about following them there if it works out
<valorie> phab will be phased out as well. so it might be a good time to try it out
<keithzg[m]> Eww Gitlab (Phab in fact had better CI stuff than Gitlab, too)
<keithzg[m]> I mean the Gitlab CI stuff may well be better than it was back when I settled on Jenkins for work, but it certainly didn't impress me at the time!
<valorie> since I"m not packaging I don't think my opinion is worth two cents, but I do think we need to discuss it on the the devel list
<valorie> rn listening to a webinar tho
<keithzg[m]> Ja, my only real direct informed opinion on options alas is that Jenkins is alright, heh, which I imagine everyone already knows. And it's pretty heavy compared to many things, being Java-based.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Does anyone know if KDE's GitLab instance is self hosted, or is it provided by GitLab themselves ?
<valorie> provided by GL
<valorie> it's the free version, but they are making free some features that have been paid-only
<valorie> of course we keep asking for MOAR
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK, Would Kubuntu count as part of KDE ? Do we know whom we should talk to ? What is MOAR ?
<keithzg[m]> valorie: Huh, I thought it was self hosted, particularly because if I'm logged in I see at https://invent.kde.org/help the version cited is 12.10.4 and there's apparently an update available, which I would not have expected from GitLab themselves hosting it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oooo let me go look
<valorie> as I recall, the update *just* became available, and they just did the move this weekend
<valorie> trying to get All The Things working still
<keithzg[m]> I mean I'm seeing that literally now, is what I mean heh
<valorie> they probably will not apply the updates until things are more settled, is what I mean
<valorie> there was too much happening this weekend to truly keep up on everything
<keithzg[m]> Yeah, fair, the current version 12.10.6 was only released on the 15th, which is pretty new. Tho I would expect from a minor point that it'd be completely non-breaking (unlike apparently 13.x)
<keithzg[m]> But of course, things rarely go as smoothly as they should in theory . . .
<valorie> so far, goodish
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Alright!! I'm logged in with my KDE Identity, Sweet 😃
<valorie> of course it's not all done
<valorie> but one major part is
<valorie> it's not the most fun to keep up with because i'm rather ignorant of many parts of it
<keithzg[m]> Huh, posted the link to the mailing list to the Fediverse (lots of technical-minded people out there) and saw some follow requests pending . . . but it's not a private account so they shouldn't have had to send requests! Maybe mastodon.technology is gating librem.one requests that way though, some remnant of the minor scandal of librem.one's launch, heh.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> There are a few Kubuntu tools listed, but no Kubuntu Project. https://invent.kde.org/explore/projects?utf8=%E2%9C%93&name=kubuntu&sort=latest_activity_desc
<valorie> we didn't ask to be moved, and most of what has been moved was code
<valorie> and we have no code there but those bits that neon uses
<keithzg[m]> I see Neon is a "team" there (https://invent.kde.org/teams), maybe it would make sense if Kubuntu was a "team" too? Although no other distros are, so maybe that's kindof crossing wires.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well I think this is all rather cool. I've got a few ideas, but I need to do a little background work first. I'll draft my plans and post them to kubuntu-devel
<valorie> neon still says that they are a project, not a distro
<valorie> but that does not mean we can't use gitlab
<valorie> or self-host phab, as lubuntu does
<valorie> or pitch in with lubuntu and their ci
<valorie> I assume erich of ubuntu-studio might like pitching in there as well
<keithzg[m]> I'm such a big fan of self-hosting Phab I do it personally! But I know my pro-Phabricator stance is far from universal ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'm more of a fan on integration, rather than separation. I think this an opportunity to get closer to the KDE project.
<valorie> tsimonq2 likes it too
<keithzg[m]> Pooling together resources of the flavours makes a lot of sense.
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> and I think tsimonq2's boss has offered hosting
<valorie> which may be what lub. is using
<keithzg[m]> Ah, that's good. Yeah I quipped above about Jenkins being fairly heavy, but of course the main thing is any build system is gonna be far from lightweight, what with the having to build software part of it all! So hosting being provided is a pretty key consideration . . .
<keithzg[m]> I see Lubuntu seems to use Jenkins.
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I've used both tools professionally, they're different but I like them both for different reasons, so I'm not too worried about the tooling.
<keithzg[m]> (Jenkins for building, soft-integrated with Phabricator for issues and code hosting is how I do things at work, which seems to be how Lubuntu is doing it, nice)
<valorie> RikMills is doing the heavy lifting, so I would rely on his opinion most
<valorie> but there are all kinds of changes happening
<valorie> so we need to move with the times
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I know many folks have dreamed about rebuilding/updating Kubuntu CI toolchain, and I think as Rik says on the mailing list the CI maintenance is overdue.
<valorie> and we should decide whether to move our Phab stuff or let it die
<valorie> yep
<keithzg[m]> Yeah old Ruby scripts kept limping along, sounds like.
<valorie> aha, sitters work
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We'll I'm ready, willing, to get my sleeves rolled up and try to help RikMills in the lift, as much as I can.
<keithzg[m]> Which is another thing that eerily parallels my dayjob, hah (although the last of those is recently gone).
<valorie> cool!
<keithzg[m]> I can definitely try to help too---particularly if it's Jenkins that is gone over to for the CI side of things, since I've had to wade into that a lot! (I'm sure this is broadly true of other CI systems, but it's nice that in Jenkins you can define jobs in scripts stored in Git, and then just point Jenkins towards a repo.)
 * keithzg[m] is also quite willing to fire up a Digital Ocean VM or three if folks want to test out systems for potential self-hosting so to speak . . . already run a lot of personal services quite foolishly ;)
<valorie> awesome to see y'all step up
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I reckon that DO VM's would really help us, see what Rik says when he catches this thread. Kubuntu have ByteMark and Linode but that hosting is inproduction right now, so we can't mess with it. Being able to have a few breakable toys on DO might be very useful.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Going to give some config to Simon soonish so that he can set up a test instance using the Lubuntu CI tooling
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x722) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/U0eOfhA0/file_29959.jpg
<valorie> wow, I'm a bit jealous
<valorie> I wonder if I should upgrade my travel lappy
<valorie> since it's basically unused otherwise rn
<RikMills> valorie: not really installable yet. that VM had to used proposed and a ppa
<valorie> I only ran proposed once, and that was *interesting*
<valorie> probably in 18.10 days
<valorie> I've noticed that things are pretty damn stable right after an LTS
<mparillo> My VMs with GG and 20.04+Proposed seem pretty stable to me.
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-20
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I took a look at KDE GitLab, and it looks very nice. Are KDE going to end of life phabricator? Should we move?
<valorie> they will archive it soon, unless teams opt to have it ported over
<valorie> I think we need to have a discussion on the -devel ML and maybe a meeting on BBB or so
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-24
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Let me take that forward, @Valoriez I'll get it organised
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @PollBot help
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Simon has offered to set up a test CI using Lubuntu's python tooling. Santa also did some preliminary work on a CI some time back, and I think is going to see where those efforts might be able to go. I would suggest a meeting sometime at the start of next month?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The move to Kubuntu CI sounds really promising, and I know Santa, and others have wanted to get it using python. I trust you're a support of this strategy @RikMills ? I am happy to go that direction, sounds efficient and resilient
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I mean Lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry typo
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I was thinking more of the stuff we have in Phab, like project board, wiki etc...
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, It is the most developed and immediate option, for sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, Right!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Is it running in Jenkins ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit, https://ci.lubuntu.me/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo lovely I'll go take a look
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Aww this stuff looks sweet 🥰 just reading 'jobsconfigurator.py' looks great, really nice commenting.
